# can't change colour of text



## JClaudeK

Hello,
Since yesterday, the feature "change text colour" doesn't work anymore.


----------



## DonnyB

It now doesn't for me, either.

The only option which still works on the 'text colour' palette is the top left one (the light green).

I'm currently having to use the BB codes manually to select a different text colour.


----------



## bearded

DonnyB said:


> It now doesn't for me, either.


Neither for me.


----------



## Loob

It's a long time since I was last able to select text colour on my tablet, despite the fact that I can see the relevant symbol.

It works on my PC. EDIT: Oh no it doesn't, at least not properly - like Donny, I can only get the light green.


----------



## wildan1

I am not having this problem.

Has the problem been fixed for those who had the problem earlier on Monday?


----------



## Peterdg

Let me check:

red
green
blue

Seems to work for me. I have just checked it right now so I don't know if it didn't work for me before.

I'm using the latest chrome browser. It may be a browser problem. Which browsers are in use by the people for whom it doesn't work?


----------



## DonnyB

Looks like it's been fixed: it's *all OK* for me now    (Firefox 71.0).


----------



## Loob

Yes, it now works again on my PC.
But still not on my tablet.


----------



## bearded

It's been fixed now,


----------

